
Doing Five Research Problems Before Lunch - tkfx
http://lightstep.com/blog/doing-five-research-problems-before-lunch
======
pritianka
Interesting way to work on things. Effectively, I think the author is trying
to get people to spend a lot of time self-studying in an organized fashion and
then ask for help.

